# OMG! coolest toolbox ever!!



## denkodc2 (Jul 22, 2011)

alright, whos jealous? who likes this and who doesnt?










if theres a cool toolbox section please put this there!


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh Cool !! pic doesn't work..


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Yet another reason why noobs shouldn't be allowed to start threads...


----------



## stas92 (Nov 18, 2011)

I really want to see!! All I need is your email and password so I can log in and see your attachment. Please PM me it so no one else steals your email account.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Kzoo said:


> Yet another reason why noobs shouldn't be allowed to start threads...


Be nice. 

:laugh:


----------



## denkodc2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Works on my desktop but not on my android??? Who's got a solution?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

that's pretty cool


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

I do want that. Any shots of the tool assortment in there?


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Toolbox is very "OMG" nice !! 
And YES I'm jealous.. :thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

legit :thumbup:


----------



## denkodc2 (Jul 22, 2011)

najel said:


> I do want that. Any shots of the tool assortment in there?


Lol wouldn't have enough film. Just the goodies in there. Torx, triple squares, allens, you know all the dub stuff.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

> if theres a cool toolbox section please put this there!


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5535731-Men-(and-women)-WITH-tool-sets&highlight=tools


----------



## aadesh (Jan 13, 2012)

ha ha its coolest and also huge. cant keep at home


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

:what:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

This tool box is cool.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

That is what I did to the inside of my top drawer.

But that looks dope.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

